# Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!



## Barschulte (5. August 2004)

Hi!!!

Dies ist ein Forum, wo jeder seinen absoluten Topköder (Spinnfischen) präsentieren darf!!!#r 
Wäre natürlich toll, wenn jeder ein Foto beilegt!!!


Also dann mal ran an die Kamera und Köder fotografieren!!!!#6 



euer


BARSCHULTE




PS: Meiner kommt gleich hinterher!!!


----------



## Barschulte (5. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Mein TOPKÖDER :


----------



## Barschulte (5. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Mit diesem Köder habe ich schon gefangen :

1 Hecht
2 Kaulbarsche
unzählige "normale" Barsche
23 Forellen ( nicht im Pu....!!!!)
1 Brassen habe ich auch erwischt ( außen gehakt )

also eine schöne Liste!!!


----------



## Agalatze (6. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

für mich sind die storm gummifische die absoluten topköder.
bild kann ich leider nicht reinstellen. sorry !


----------



## gismowolf (6. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Meine Topköder für heuer sind:Für Forellen der Rehhaarmuddler,
es beißt jedoch auch ab und zu ein Hecht darauf....http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?t=29265 
http://www.stormlures.com/products/...rd.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?t=31631

Und für Norwegen die Gufi`s von Storm,Dorsch,Pollack,Köhler und sogar ein Heilbutt hat darauf gebissen!!!http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?t=31631


----------



## Barschulte (6. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@ AGALATZE:



Meinst du vielleicht den hier?????
(musst mal im Thema : 
*Darf ich mit diesem Köder in Eicherscheid (Forellenteiche) angeln???*
nachschauen!!!!(is auch hier bei Raubfisch und Forellenangeln drin))


----------



## Agalatze (6. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

genau die meine ich.
die vorgänger waren auch top,allerdings hatten die leider keinen drilling
zusätzlich dran. gibt die in diversen größen und farben.
finde die echt klasse !!!!!!!!


----------



## Mac Gill (7. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Weisse Twister in 12,5 cm.

Der Köder meines Vertrauens!

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Grundblei (7. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@ Barschulte : Probiers mal mit dem gleichen Köder nur in der farbe rot/rosa der geht meiner Meinung nach noch viel Besser !

Ansonsten ist meine Geheimwaffe der Libellen-Spinner ! wenn nichts mehr geht der ist immer noch für nen Fisch gut !
(Bild : )http://www.dam.de/katalog/html/original_effzett_spinner_effzett_libelle.htm


----------



## lippfried (7. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Banjo - Twister
  super für die Angelei auf Barsche





  viele grüße
  lippfried
  spinnerundco.de


----------



## honeybee (7. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Hier mein persönlicher Favorit

Miss Shad 8cm perlmutt mit rotem Kopf


----------



## RENEHH20 (7. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Hi Boardies#h 

Mein absoluter Top- Köder ist der Mepps-Spinner mit roten Puschel hintendran. Ich sag euch ich fange auf diesen Köder alles was irgendwie nach Raubfisch aussieht. Von Barsch bis Hecht über Rapfen bis Zander tut dieser Köder seine Dienste. Besonders fängig sind die Größen 4-5. Wahrscheinlich bilde ich mir auch ein das dieser Köder so gut fängt weil ich ihn öfters fische als andere.


----------



## lippfried (7. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

dein letzter satz ist absolut richtig, jeder hat seinen lieblingsköder und fängt damit am besten weil er damit die meiste zeit angelt!

  petri
  lippfried
  spinnerundco.de


----------



## Barschulte (7. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@Lippfried:
Ich glaube auch ,dass das stimmt!!!

@Grundblei:
In welchen Gewässern hast du ihn denn gefischt???
ich fische in einer "relativ" klaren Talsperre (1-1,5m Sichttiefe)
aber meine barsche fange ich im Moment damit alle auf Grund!!!
(Gestern wieder 2 über 30cm!!!)


@ALLE!!!!

Da kommt ja ganz schön was zusammen!!!


----------



## Barschulte (7. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@Renehh20



Hast du schon mal den Mepps AGLIA Größe 4 mit neongelbem Spinnerblatt und rot ummantelter Spinnerachse (ohne Puschel!!)gefischt???
Wenn er ausgeworfen wird und noch in der Luft ist hast du schon einen Barsch/Forelle/... dran!!!
Der geht so ab, ich glaube die Fische können den riechen!!!!

Barschulte


----------



## RENEHH20 (7. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@Barschulte

Die mit neongelben Spinnerblatt habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden. Ich bin schon froh das ich die Aglia bekomme. Ich muss immer fast 2 Stunden mit der Bahn fahren nur um die Spinner zu bekommen. Der Händler schlägt dann immer die Arme über den Kopf, meistens hole ich mir dann welche für bis zu 70 Euro die halten dann erstmal das Jahr über durch. Beim nächsten mal werde ich mal die Augen offenhalten.
Danke für den Tipp

Gruss Rene


----------



## Grundblei (8. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@ Barschulte : Ich fische den eigentlich fast nur in Fließgewässern.


----------



## **bass** (9. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

absoluter topköder spinner von mepps grösse2 sibern und fluorosa
                          wobbler rappala 4cm(die mit demdicken kopf)   barsch-                           und weisfischdekor
ausser im winter dann angel ich ausschliesslich mit brut
und das habe ich noch nicht vielen leuten erzählt


----------



## angler0507 (9. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@barschulte Habe den gleichen Lieblingsköder wie du: Spinner plus Gummifisch. Auf Barsch absolut top, aber auch Hecht, Döbel und Rapfen mögen ihn. Allerdings benutze ich bevorzugt die mit silbernen Spinnerblatt – vor allem in kleineren Grössen.#6
Zudem ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Gummifisch nicht zu unnatürlich Farben haben darf. Habe ein Tandem mit giftgrünem Gufi, das absolut nicht fängt...#c
Sehr fängig sind übrigens auch Wobbler mit vorgeschaltetem Spinnerblatt und ohne Tauschaufel (etwa von DAM). Wenn die Tandems fangen, laufen die auch diese Wobbler super... #v
Hast du diese Spinner schon mal mit vorgeschaltetem Blei gefischt. Möchte das mal ausprobieren, weil sie bei stärkerer Strömung doch arg schnell auftreiben.


----------



## Fangnix (9. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Mein Favorit ist alles, wo sich ein Löffel um eine Achse dreht. Am meisten (Forellen) gefangen hab ich auf Goldtöne.Und auch nur dann, wenn sich der Löffel um die Achse drehte... 

Wobbler (jedenfalls die, die ich habe) kann man voll vergessen.

Fangnix


----------



## Barschulte (11. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@ Fangnix :
Dein Name ist meine Situation!!!

Meine Wobbler haben bis jetzt auch noch nicht sooooooooo richtig bei den Fischen Anklang gefunden!!!
Ich hatte zwar mal auf meinen BALZER Wobbler einen fetten Hechtbiss, habe ihn aber direkt wieder verloren!!! Der Lack des Wobblers war aber schon ziemlich rau und auch teilweise zerkratzt von den scharfen Zähnen des Hechts!!!!


*BARSCHULTE*


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Gufis von Manns (Action shad), oder Profiblinker 8attractor)!!!! Oder wie, honeybee, der Kopyto (8cm)!!!! Frabe: gelb-grün, oder glitter-blue.
KOF!!!


----------



## Barschulte (13. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Kennt jemand von euch einen "Zlottershad" oder so ähnlich???????


----------



## schelli (13. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Meine Top Köder ....

Gufis von ProfiBlinker (leider sind die sehr teuer  :c )
Farbe je nach Jahreszeit oder Wassertrübung

und bei den Wobblern die  Shad Raps


----------



## Barschulte (13. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Ja die Profiblinker fische ich auch oft, wenn icch z.B. zum Rhein fahre ( auf Zander oder so)!!!!


----------



## Franky (13. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Boff - "beste" Köder??? Was bringt der "beste" köder, wenn kein Fisch da oder er "falsch" geführt wird... 
Meine "Lieblingsköder" sind fast allesamt entweder "selbstgebaut" oder "modifiziert". Sprich: Spinnerbauteile aus dem FAchgeschäft zusammengesetzt und variabel gestaltet (Drilling o. Einzelhaken m/o Gufi), Blinkerrohlinge selbst verziert, Gummifische "getunt" (Anschneiden/"aufbrühen" und quetschen" undundund...


----------



## havkat (13. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Biddeseeehr!

v. l.: Jensen "Tobis" - Sølvpilen - Gladsax. Alles zwischen 15 - 22g.

Aber nich weitersagen!!!


----------



## schelli (13. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@Franky

Ja getunt sind meine Fischlis von ProfiBl.. auch  ab Gr. C !! :g 

Das Tuning macht sehr viel aus


----------



## Bondex (13. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Hier sind meine lieblings Forellen Barsch und Hechtköder für Aal ist´s immer noch der gute alte Wurm


----------



## Bondex (13. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Und hier meine Lieblinge für´s Bellyboat, man sieht´s!


----------



## Bondex (13. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Und an den Seitenarm kommt das hier #g


----------



## Bondex (13. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Und das hier binde ich unten an mein floating Tip an #v 
schaut mal hier  Board-Fliegen (Bilder)


----------



## Barschulte (25. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Hallo Leute ich melde mich ausm Urlaub zurück!!!!


Habe eine Sünde begangen und war 1mal im Pu.....!!!


Habt ihr schon mal im Forellenpuff en Hecht gefangen?????
Das war geil!!! Meiner war zwar nur 35 cm aber trotzdem!!!
En Hecht bei den Forellen unterwegs!!!




bis denne und dann



Barschulte


----------



## douch (28. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Also für misch ganz klar top, Mepps spinenr größe 4 egal was für ne farbe, die sind einfach killer !


----------



## douch (28. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*



			
				douch schrieb:
			
		

> Also für misch ganz klar top, Mepps spinenr größe 4 egal was für ne farbe, die sind einfach killer !


ahja ^^ da noch der barsch von gestern ^^


----------



## len (28. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Silberner Mepps Größe 4-5


----------



## schroe (28. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Der Stripper, Effzett und natürlich meine absoluten Lieblinge, die Buffalo und Jack Cobb Jerkbaits.


----------



## The_Duke (28. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Das is im Moment mein Favorit:






Zu beziehen bei www.gigafish.de für schlappe 3,90 Euronen
Gibts auch noch in anderen Farben


----------



## Adrian* (28. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

kleine Turbotail's und Attractor von Profi-Blinker größe A 
Farben grün,weiß,rot-metallic,orange-gelb sind meine lieblingsköder :k


----------



## Barschulte (28. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@ douch :
Der Barsch is aber nich über 30 oder???

Das Problem bei den Mepps is, das selbst Barsche die nehmen, obwohl der Haken nur um Haaresbreite in ihr Maul passt (jedenfalls bei mir) deswegen fische ich meistens mit Größe 5, aber falls du mal gute Köderfische brauchst : Größe 3-4 TOP!!!!


Petri 



BARSCHULTE


----------



## schwedenfan83 (28. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Meine Top 3 : Mepps 3, Atom, 23 cm Wobbler aus Schweden (affengeil auf hecht)


----------



## Barschulte (30. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@ douch :

Ist es dir auch schon mal passiert, das der Spinner nur halb so groß war , wie der Barsch, den man dran hatte??
Das ist für mich auch der Grund, warum ich meistens nur große spinner nehme!!!



@schwedenfan83 :


Probier mal den neongelben (Größe egal) von Mepps!!!
Die sind geil in verkrauteten Gewässern!!!




BARSCHULTE


----------



## Angel-Ralle (30. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Nene, meine kriegste nich, miot dene will ich ja weiter angeln! !! johl!!!

Petri & all times tight lines #h


(äh, meiner : falkfish Kingtrout 15 g silber-grün) #a


----------



## Sebi (30. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Soviel zum Mepps gr.2 und das Thema "Kleene Barsche": 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=13065&stc=1 


http://anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=13067&stc=1


http://anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=13068&stc=1


 War grade Mit dem Mepps mal los und konnte 5 dieser BEngel zum Biss verlocken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .......Aber ich will doch die Eltern von Ihnen


----------



## the doctor (30. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Also meine Favorieten sind:

Sandra Gummis: Rot/Silber   :schöne Barsche bis 40cm
Der gute alte Effzett Blinker  :_ Hechte bis 80cm, Barsche
Kopyto                              :dieses Jahr 2 Zander
Profi Blinker Gufi: Orange      :Barsche bis 42cm
Profi Blinker Spinner             :Barsche und Hechte


Aber Nr. 1 ist noch immer der Blinker, mit dem ich unzählige Hechte fangen konnte 
Aber meistens ist es auch Gewässerabhängig


----------



## Barschulte (31. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@ the doctor:


Das mit dem Effzett stimmt allerdings!!!
Meine Kollegen
 haben damit ein paar fette Forellen (!) gefangen, die waren vielleicht riesig!!!
Aber in FREIER WILDBAHN!!!





BARSCHULTE


----------



## Zanderseb (31. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Na gut, ich zeige euch einen meiner lieblingsköder (Farbe- vorm)
  Zusammen mit der Rolle.ist bloß ein bissel Dunkel und Unscharf .


----------



## the doctor (31. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Man muss ja auch auf jeden Fall Vertrauen in seinem Köder haben, sonst klappt es nicht


----------



## Adrian* (31. August 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@Zanderseb

was hast du für ne schnur auf deiner VERDAMMT GEILEN rolle??  #r


----------



## hauki (2. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Schöne Idee, hier sind meine (derzeitigen) Lieblinge:

Forelle (Bach/Fluss)
- Rapala Countdown 5cm, 3cm (Bild)
- Salmo Hornet Tiefläufer, 4cm
- diverse DAM Libelle Spinner
- ABU Toby 10 gr.
wanted: Stucki Brauen Spinner

Barsch
- Ugly Duckling Mini-Wobbler (Barschdekor)
- Mepps Black Fury 3
- Mepps Fluo Orange 3

Hecht
- Noname Blinker, Weidenblatt, silber, ca. 12 gr (Sommer)
- Effzett, Heintz-Blinker
- Salmo Pike 16cm
- Salmo Perch 12cm
- Manns 1- Rasselwobbler
wanted: Nils Master, Grandma, .......

Gummi spielt bei mir noch keine grosse Rolle. 
Wobbler habe ich jetzt angefangen selber zu bauen.

Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## NorbertF (2. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Mein zur Zeit absolut fängigster Köder ist der hier.
Oft fische ich stundenlang ohne Biss und fast immer wenns dann doch noch rappelt hab ich den Köder dran:






(das Foto ist nicht von mir, aber es ist genau der Wobbler, Schwimmwobbler von Balzer)

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Zanderseb (2. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@ Adrian
 Das ist eine Fireline in flogelb in der stärke 0,15 mm.
 Brauch diese helle Schnur um die Bisse zu erkennen.

 so ich habe euch einen meiner Besten Köder mit meiner neuen Digicam agelichtet.
 Hier ist er,der fängt auch dort noch wo andere Köder versagen.:q


----------



## Barschulte (2. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@NorbertF :



Den habe ich auch, habe aber noch nichts damit gefangen:c 


Aber du hast über 10€ dafür bezahlt,oder???#r 
Wie groß ist er denn???

Meiner ist glaube ich .......ääääähhhhhhhhh.... 9cm kann das sein???


Aber auf jeden Fall dasselbe Motív!!!



Pätri!!!



Barschulte


----------



## NorbertF (2. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@hauki: einen Nils Master habe ich seit ca. 10 Jahren in meiner Kiste und wirklich noch nie einen Biss darauf bekommen. Aber ich glaube das liegt an der Farbe. Grüner Rücken, roter Bauch. Schauderhaft 

@Barschulte:

nein, ich hab 6,5 Euro dafür bezahlt (in Frankreich) er ist nur 7cm (oder so) lang. Das auf dem Foto ist allerdings ein grösserer, das stimmt 
Das ist echt mit Abstand mein bester Köder. Ist Raubfisch in der Nähe schwimmen die alle dem Teil hinterher. Sogar fingerlange Barsche "hängen" sich dran.
Da sieht man mal wieder: unterschiedliche Gewässer verlangen unterschiedliche Köder.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Sersh (4. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@Zandersep:
 Wie führst du diesen grünen Gummiköder (wie heißt der eigentlich)? Er dürfte ohne den typischen Schwanz ja nur eine relativ schwache Eigenaktion aufweisen!?

 Gruß

 Sebastian


----------



## Greg (4. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

im Moment ist es der rapala balance jig. Hier beim babybarsch im Maul:






.

Aber das wechselt bei mir auch dauernd. Favouriten sind auch: rat-l-trap,berkley power worms,super shad rap,vibrax minnowspinn und und und


----------



## Adrian* (4. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

einen hab ich noch!!

ein alter wobbler aus Osterreich (hat mein vater damals gekauf ca.1980)
ist ca. 9cm groß farbe grün-gelb-rot-schwarz, 2drillinge und heisst Original Big S....vielleicht kennt ihn ja einer...hab schon 4 hechte damit gefangen...er läuft perfeckt,man kann ihn weit werfen und er fängt wirklich überall!!!  :q


----------



## Ghanja (5. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*



> Wie führst du diesen grünen Gummiköder (wie heißt der eigentlich)? Er dürfte ohne den typischen Schwanz ja nur eine relativ schwache Eigenaktion aufweisen!?


Sieht nach einem Mann's Fine Fish (Farbe "Fire Shad"?) aus und besitzt wenig Eigenaktion. Funktioniert "gefaulenzt" sehr gut.
Zum Thema "wenig Eigenaktion" noch eine kleine Geschichte. An unserem Stausee fange ich zur Zeit mit den Slottershad "S" in der Farbe "Karausche" (brauner Rücken, weißer Bauch) recht gut. Hatte dann gestern einen Hänger (war wohl alte Schnur) und der Schwanz wurde abgezwickt. Ein Blick in die Box erbrachte nichts Gutes - alle weg. Daher hab ich mich entschlossen, ihn ohne Schwanz zu faulenzen. Ergebnis waren 2 Zander zw. 50 und 55 cm (größere blieben leider aus).


----------



## Zanderseb (5. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@ Ghanja
 Jup das ist er
 Er hat keine eigenaktion!
 Fängt aber prima

 Denn Köder mit zu viel Wirbel verschrecken die Fischre meist,vor allem im Winter.


----------



## umguwah (6. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> Daher hab ich mich entschlossen, ihn ohne Schwanz zu faulenzen.


Moin, was verstehst Du unter "faulenzen"? Ich habe den Begriff bisher nicht gehört.

Gruß Jan


----------



## hauki (6. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@NorbertF

Den Nils Master würde ich gerne zum Schleppen einsetzen. Am besten also ein grösseres Modell in natürlicher Farbgebung (Richtung Renke/Weissfisch), da "meine" Seen recht klar sind.

Schade, dass er bei Dir nicht arbeitet...

Viele Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## Ghanja (6. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*



> Moin, was verstehst Du unter "faulenzen"? Ich habe den Begriff bisher nicht gehört.


Gib einfach mal als Suchbegriff "Faulenzertechnik" ein. Nachdem das Ganze ein regelrechter Hype ist, solltest du genug Infos dazu finden - z. B. hier .


----------



## umguwah (6. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Danke, ich _fress _mich da mal durch !


----------



## Ghanja (6. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Hier mal meine beiden "Aktuellen" (beide so zw. 12 und 13 cm):
Slottershad "S" in der Farbe "Karausche"
Paddel in der Farbe "Grün-Weiß"


----------



## Zanderseb (6. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@ Gahnia
 Schau mal was ich hier hab::m
 Weltklasse


----------



## Ghanja (6. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Irgendwie scheinen wir die gleichen Köder zu favorisieren ...  :q


----------



## barsch_zocker (6. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Ja die Paddel Dinger sind schon super aber mich so besonders haltbar, jedenfalls in der kleinen Ausführung. Meine sehen immer so wie links auf den Bild aus wenn ich nen Barschschwarm gefunden hab, immerhalb von Minuten sind die dann so zugerichtet, der "Paddelschwanz" fehlt meistens schon nach dem 3-4 Barsch. Einerseits ärgerlich#q aber andererseits sie fangen ja auch:q und des nich schlecht

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (6. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Links meine 11cm Favoriten auf Zander. Die beiden Mepps und der Eigenbautwister mit aufgemalten Augen sind klasse auf Forelle. Eigenbauköpfe aus Klemmblei und VMC Haken greifen besser als herkömmlich Jighaken außerdem sind sie schärfer und der Fisch kann sie nicht so leicht wieder losschütteln. Der Twister hält dank Widerhaken am Schenkel und etwas Superkleber verhindert ein Verrutschen zusätzlich. Der größere Spinner (Mepps Nr. 2) ist super bei vorsichtigen Forellen. Die Bemalung täuscht eher ein natürliches Wesen vor als der blanke. Die zusätzlich  angebrachte Feder bringt extra Reize und verändert auch etwas das Laufverhalten. #6


----------



## Ghanja (7. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@Zanderseb:
Welche Drillingsgröße nimmst du beim Fine Fish?


----------



## Zanderseb (7. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Ein 8 er genügt.
  Am besten hierfür geeignet sind die Babarian Drillinge von VMC#6


----------



## Barschulte (7. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@ Barschzocker :

Wo kaufst du die "kleinen Twister"???

Bei meinen Twistern habe ich anfangs immer TESAFILM um das Schaufelende geklebt, um das Abreißen zu verhindern!! Das schmälert natürlich die Aktion, aber probier es einfach!!! Du musst nicht den ganzen Schwanz zukleistern mit Tesa aber 2-3 Lagen helfen gegen die Beißer, die den Haken verfehlen!!!
Wenn sie den Haken nich treffen beißen sie dir wenigstens nicht (so schnell) den Schwanz ab!!!


Ausprobieren ist        I N !!!


Was habt ihr denn schon kurioses für (noch) mehr Fisch gemacht!????





PÄTRI




BARSCHULTE


----------



## Barschulte (8. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Wieso schreibt denn keiner mehr???


----------



## Barschulte (8. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Es schreibt wirklich keiner mehr!!!


Na ja dann muss ich halt schreiben...





Nur WAS???#t 











 


na ja ich lasse mir was einfallen!!!


----------



## Ghanja (9. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Ich habe erstmal eine Ladung Softjerks in den USA bestellt - mal sehen, was die so "bringen" ...   

- Strike King® 3X Plastics - 3X Z Too 
- Zoom® Soft Plastic Baits - Super Fluke

usw.


----------



## NorbertF (9. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Gestern hatte ich ein Paket bekommen mit 11 neuen Spinnern und 12 neuen Wobblern.
Die habe ich abends natürlich noch getestet.
Tatsählich habe ich auch gefangen, aber womit? Wieder mit dem Wobbler den ich weiter oben abgebildet habe... echt der Wahnsinn, der fängt immer...


----------



## barsch_zocker (9. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*



			
				Barschulte schrieb:
			
		

> @ Barschzocker :
> 
> Wo kaufst du die "kleinen Twister"??? ...


Die hab ich mir glaub ich bei Gerlinger bestellt, die sind von DreamTackle.

Wenn mein Händler jeden Gufi, Twister, Softjerk .... in einigen Größen und Farben hätte dann müsste er wahrscheinlich ziemlich anbauen:q 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Barschulte (10. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Ja das stimmt wahrscheinlich!!!
Mein Händler hat noch so einen kleinen urigen Laden "um die Ecke"!!!
Der ist sowieso immer überfüllt!!!
Leider viel 'zu wenig' Spinnfischzeug ;-)


Tja aber vom Service her 1000000% mal besser als son Discounter oder große Handelskette, wie......!!!

Und das Pläuschen nebenbei ist auch´ganz schön`





Andere Frage:


Spinnfischen an der Lahn : lohnenswert???
(In den Herbstferien : FORELLENSCHONZEIT!!!)




thx fohr ohl



PÄTRI

BARSCHULTE


----------



## Barschulte (12. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Habe einen neuen guten Köder entdeckt!!!



 Zlottershad!!
Gummifisch
wird u.a. auch von Uli Beyer gefischt!!!! (um nur etwas klarzustellen, ne ANGLER2004!!)


Kann mir jemand etwas über Preis oder Fängigkeit posten???



thx


BARSCHULTE


----------



## Pfiffie79 (12. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

mein rot gelber mit glitter ist mir erst gestern zerissen wurden von nen 55 hecht.

ich finde sie ein tik besser wie PB weil sie meiner meinung nach eine bessere aktion im wasser haben, wenn man jetzt mal die ohne aktion außer acht läßt, weil mit so einem hab ich auch schon gefangen. bin aber sozusagen in der lern-und testphase#h 



Fazit: auf jedenfall ausprobieren#6


----------



## Barschulte (22. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Hi


habt ihr schon mal was von diesem neuen
"AALGUMMIKÖDER"
gehört??? Soll ja wohl verdammt gut für Zander und HEcht sein!!!




thx


BARSCHULTE


----------



## Barschulte (29. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Tipp:



www.angel-ussat.de


--> Slottershads in gold-glitter 12 cm !!!!



Petri weiterhin!!!




Barschulte


----------



## Adrian* (29. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*






  :l


----------



## Pfiffie79 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Also dieser hier konnte an drei angeltagen(zusammen 9 stunden) über 10 Hechte verhaften.


----------



## Barschulte (29. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@PFIFFIE79


Klares Wasser oder trüb??
Weil helle Farben sind ja gut bei trübem Wasser (oder schlechtem Wetter!!)



Petri


BARSCHULTE


----------



## Pfiffie79 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

hm würde sagen ein bißchen trüb und so 2-3 meter tief. sie bissen aber alle am rand wo es vielleicht nur noch ein meter tief ist.


----------



## Adrian* (29. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@Pfiffie79

das is en Attractor von Profi-Blinker, gell  #6


----------



## Pfiffie79 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

so ist es, und dieser gummi den du da siehst hat 4 schon 5 hechte überlebt und hält noch, wobei der slotti nach dem 1. hecht schon kaputt war


----------



## Barschulte (30. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@Pfiffie79:


Tipp:

"Seit" wird mit D geschrieben


Also!!


*fg*:q 
war nicht so gemeint ;-)


----------



## Pfiffie79 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

ohhhhhhhhhh daaaaaannnnnnkkkkkke ist mir noch garnicht aufgefalle#c


----------



## MarvinGlinka (15. November 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*






Ich vertraue den Slottershads von Dream Tackle in 15 cm Länge und in den  Farben Rot und Grün.


----------



## Barschulte (17. November 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Ja Slottis sind immer gut!!!

Aber meinen Zander, von letzter Woche habe ich schon wieder auf Wobbler gefangen!!!


----------



## Zanderseb (17. November 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Die alten Slotties sind schon gut, weil sie auch sehr lang halten.
 Und praktiscvh unzerstörbar sind.

 Doch wenn ich sie mit 12 gramm fische, wackelt der Schaufelschwanz in der Absinkphase nicht mehr.
 Und die Schwanzflosse aufstellen ist bei den teilen nicht ganz so einfach.

 Die neuen Slotties angle ich lieber, da mir die verschiedenen Farbkomis gut gefallen.
 Es sind 3 Farben ineinander gegossen, und von Uli für bestimmte Angelsituationen entworfen.
 Gefallen mit gut, mal abgesehen von der Aktion.

 Nur leider halten die dinger nicht so lang.
 Aber man sieht gut nach einem Fehlbiss welche Fischart es war.
 Das finde ich an den dingern immer am coolsten :g
 Sie sind so weich, dass  mann gut erkennen kann wie der Zander den Köder "getackert" hat.
 Und beim Hecht die risse im Gummikörper.
 Genial finde ich #6


----------



## Knobbes (20. November 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Mepps Aglia Tw ist recht gut.


----------



## Aal (21. November 2004)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Silberner Effzet-Blinker. Hat mir Erfolg auf nahezu jeden Raubfisch gebracht.


----------



## pechi24 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Warum seid ihr eigentlich der Meinung, dass die Gummiköder ohne Schaufelschwanz keine Eigenaktion haben. Man muss nur sehr kurzschenklige Haken nehmen, dann spielen sie sehr verführerisch.

http://www.as-tackle.de/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=247

Dies ist mein persönlicher Favorit für Zander, ist im 10er Pack halb so teuer wie der Fine Fish und haltbarer. Mit gesprenkelten Ködern habe ich letztes Jahr übrigens sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Ich bevorzuge Wobbler von Berkley und anderen guten Marken. Firetiger und Rotaugendekor sprechen mich am meisten an. Ob das den Raubfisch auch am meisten anspricht weis ich nicht


----------



## Veit (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Meine Lieblingsköder:
silberne Mepps-Spinner in den Größe 2 bis 4 (die besten Allround-Raubfischköder meiner Meinung nach)
silberne Heintz- und Effzettblinker
Bei Wobbler: zweiteiliger Bomber Long a in Weißfischdesing 
Cora Z Tailwalker 15 cm in Weißfischdesing
Salmo Whitefish jointed im Weißfischdesing
Salmo Perch floating 12 cm im Weißfischdesing 
und noch ein 12 cm langer Schwimmwobbler der Firma Conrad mit barschähnlichem Muster, dessen genauen Namen ich allerdings nicht kenne


----------



## Florian Eu (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Ganz klar die Kopytos, obwohl die nach einer Woche Staffelsee total zerfetzt und nicht mehr zu gebrauchen sind  #d 
Hab aber schon gut mit denen gefangen |supergri


----------



## Angler2004 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

hi,
flo wo haste die denn her? und was sind das für dinger?


----------



## Angler2004 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

also was kopytos sind weiß ich. nur wo bekommst du die immer her.


----------



## Florian Eu (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

tach "felix"
16ner kopytos ausm top shop, diesen Sommer aber die 23er
http://www.angler-topshop.de/produc...d=240&osCsid=7206ab185f5194667804b871eeb1be4c


----------



## Florian Eu (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

oder bei Uli: http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm
hab bisher aber keine günstigeren gesehen als im top shop


----------



## pechi24 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Wer auch mal ein paar neue Köder testen will, sollte mal

HIER 

schauen. Soll keine Werbung sein, aber die Köder von Bassassassin bekommt man in Dtl. sonst nirgendwo.


----------



## Barschulte (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Tja auf Kopyto fängt man aber nich so.... #c 

;-)


----------



## Florian Eu (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

du vielleicht...manche fangen SEHR gut ;-)


----------



## angelfreak1990 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

hmmm.|kopfkrat meiner ist dieser hier
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mit dem, gehe ich sau gerne zum barsch zocken.:m


----------



## Barschulte (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@Florian Eu

Phhhh...
bist ja schon ein bißchen eingebildet oder??

Aber was is jetzt mit dem Steinbach-Hecht im Raubfisch?
-------------

Aha ein Balance-Jig!
Is der gut?


----------



## Adrian* (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

das ist der wobbler von dem ich gesprochen habe....




zahl der gefangennen hechte ~> 6


----------



## Florian Eu (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

@(B)arschulte 
ich weiss wovon ich rede, hab mit der schon gefischt..
wenn de das mit dem Hecht wissen willste kauf dir doch die Raubfisch!!! #6 
Sag ich dir morgen


----------



## the doctor (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

Adrian: Den Wobbler hatte ich auch Jahrelang, bis er mir letztes Jahr abgerissen ist:c War ein super Teil...

bekommt man den denn noch??????????????????


----------



## Adrian* (1. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Köder - her damit!!!!*

ist der beste wobbler den ich bis jetzt kenne! guck mal im askari katalog oder im i-net ( www.angelsport.de ) ich meine ich hätte den da mal gesehn, wir haben den auch schon jahre lang, mein vater hat gesagt den hat der in osterreich mal an nem see gekauft!
also der wobbler ist "gold wert  :m


----------

